# Where do you buy your fuel?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

There's a lot of talk of people being dubious about the quality of fuel (petrol/diesel) sold by supermarkets.

So where do you get yours?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wherever is the cheapest frankly!!! Tends to be either Morrisons in Airdrie or Tesco/Asda Cumbernauld.


PS Fancy meeting for another wee coffee before christmas???????


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Normally Tesco - unless we are away then most likely the Intermache.

C.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Most of our mileage is in France and the difference between Supermarket and Non-Supermarket prices is quite a bit, last Sept/Oct as much as 20 cents.
However after filling up at a supermarket a couple of times I then pay a bit extra and go for the Shell or similar best quality fuel.It seems to me that the van goes better after filling up with the better fuel.

Mike


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

as already said normally the cheapest but we stop when we need fuel so just keep an eye out as we go along


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Having seen them all come out of the same depot, I will not have anyone tell me that there is a difference.
Gerry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I buy where it is cheapest. I haven't noticed any difference in quality in the UK but agree with MikeCo and have found to be of variable quality on the Continent especially in France.

peedee


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Cheapest - do a quick search if going somewhere in UK on petrolprices.com - and have even done it with my phone - filling the bus is expensive enough as it is - but please keep buying BP - Duncan and I need the tiny pension they provide us with.....his Dad ONLY bought BP....we don't....they are usually, along with Shell the dearest, and the pension don't go for that!

Carol


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*

Fuel-Motorhome and 3 cars.

At Tesco, nearest to us other than the Asian Emporium who I have no time for.

In France any supermarket or BP as Ultimate costs a few cents more, as opposed to the 10-15p they charge here.

TM


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Fancy meeting for another wee coffee before christmas???????


Sounds good carol, you have a PM.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Tesco for the car and M/H 

The points come in handy


Richard...


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Having seen them all come out of the same depot, I will not have anyone tell me that there is a difference.
> Gerry


Absolutely right!! the only difference is _perhaps_ some of the additives that _might_ make a difference but probably doesn't. I work in the fuel industry for a company that makes a living out of testing fuels and always buy the cheapest.......

ALL diesel sold in Europe must meet EN590 specification and the parameters are such that most fuel has pretty well the same blend components in order to meet that spec and as above, a lot of it comes out of the same tankage into the delivery trucks. That's why in the Tesco gasoline problem af a few years ago some Morrisons outlets were affected as well.

I always laugh when I hear people say that"I won't buy that old tesco/asda/sainsbury/etc rubbish..... I'll only use Esso" (my Dad!). Even produced photographic evidence of supermarket fuel tankers pulling out of an Esso terminal.

The exception to the above is someone with a highly remapped/tuned engine. Then the established superfuels do provide better results. If you want to improve the cetane number of the diesel in your tank, you can do it cheaper by buying Millers or similar in 1 gallon lots and add to every fill. Same effect......

Having said all that, the bottom line is that the improvements made are judged by the "seat of the pants" dyno and if it feels right and you feel better about using a certain fuel then it IS right for you......

Please don't get me started about biofuels......

Hope that helps


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Using £80 per week diesel for work we fill up when tank is a quarter full.
Look for cheapest or tesco.

dave p


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

peedee said:


> I buy where it is cheapest. I haven't noticed any difference in quality in the UK but agree with MikeCo and have found to be of variable quality on the Continent especially in France.
> 
> peedee


They're breaking the law if it is........... as above it all meets the same spec anywhere in Europe. But see the caveat in the above post!


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Sainsbury's - have a fuel card.


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

I deliver fuel to Morrisons and can assure you all it is exactly the same quality as the major brands.They are the companies who produce it after all.I work out of a BP depot,and if it was inferior I certainly would not use it in the van or the car.Over the years I have found there to be no difference whatever in performance or fuel consumption.


----------

